# Don't know where to go next!



## Beth2710 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been getting gradually worse through my symptoms, starting with severe boating and pain from (originally dairy), then to diarrohea, and now I'm struggling to eat anything without feeling incredibly sick and cramped. It's putting me off eating at all now. I was diagnosed around 3 weeks ago but have had symptoms for around a year, I've been tried on three different tablets over the year, none of which have helped at all. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do? I'm tired of not being able to live my life now at 16, I want to go out and enjoy my life! I can't go to restaurants or places where I have to eat outside my comfort zone and now i can't eat in my own home.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> It's putting me off eating at all now.


Well in my experience undereating and skipping meals almost always causes a downward spiral and leads to many more symptoms. So I would suggest you eat anyway as what you are doing may be making things worse!What is your worst symptom?Have you tried using a probiotic? (Now I am talking MORE than just yakult)Have you tried using an anti-gas medication (active ingredient is simethicone) WITH your meals?Have you tried using any digestive enzymes?


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

I suggest snacking throughout the day on soluable fibre and starting every meal with soluable fibre. Don't start a meal with a salad - raw veggies on an empty tummy is not easily digestible and will probably bring gas and pain.


----------

